

Warren Adelman, GoDaddy CEO on "The Internet Mob" (from 2009) - moonlighter
http://asocialcontract.com/2009/05/17/the-mob-no-not-that-one.aspx

======
ryanwhitney
Might want to put [2009] in the title, as without it seems to be a response to
their current little SOPA fiasco.

Also… the GoDaddy CEO is going to talk about degrading social norms? How about
baiting people to your website with inappropriate, offensive commercials
during major television events. Grow up, GoDaddy. You suck ass.

~~~
moonlighter
I updated the title, thanks. His post reminded me of
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Groundhog_Day_(film)>

